# Audi RS 3 Photo Gallery Receives Massive Influx of New Photos



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi AG is in the middle of their RS 3 media launch in Monte Carlo this week and as a result there's been a big release of photos from the event. Among the shots are both a Misano Red and a Suzuka Grey example shot in various locations around Monte Carlo. Many shots have been added to each section of our RS 3 gallery (Exterior, Interior and Technical). Check them out after the jump.

* Photo Gallery: Audi RS 3 Sportback *


----------

